# digimartz.com



## idc (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from digimartz.com recently? I ordered a Sky3DS card on 6 March, payment was processed on 8 March but my order still shows on their site as "pending". I received a single e-mail to confirm receipt of my order, but have received nothing to suggest that it has been despatched. Attempts at contacting them via e-mail and Skype are going unanswered.

They're listed as an official reseller on the Sky3DS site, and are also present on ShopTemp, so I thought they should have been reliable.

Anyone else ever had the same problem with them?


----------



## jastolze (Mar 24, 2015)

It looks legit, but every site with enough traffic is going to have some negative reviews. What made you decide on that site anyways? Is it one of the listed resellers for Sky3DS?

See here: 
- http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/digimartz.com
- http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Digimartz
- https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.digimartz.com


----------



## idc (Mar 24, 2015)

Yep, they're listed as the first reseller that ships to the UK here:
http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html

I chose them because they were first in the list, were mentioned on ShopTemp and were a few dollars cheaper than some of the others i looked at.


----------



## idc (Mar 25, 2015)

I sent Digimartz a third e-mail - and this time I copied in Sky3DS inquiries. I finally got a response out of Digimartz, with an apology. My order now appears to be processing. Hopefully the issue has now been resolved.


----------



## 1Elladee1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi,
Did you get your order in the end? I ordered the same on the 20th and it's still processing the payment I think.


----------



## adarsh nor (Jun 22, 2015)

Same here, did anyone receive their flashcard?


----------



## 1Elladee1 (Jun 23, 2015)

adarsh nor said:


> Same here, did anyone receive their flashcard?


I got an email today saying my order has been shipped and they gave me my shipping number!
I did email them yesterday so I don't know if that helped or not, maybe I was being impatient because of the mixed reviews I was hearing haha


----------



## adarsh nor (Jun 25, 2015)

1Elladee1 said:


> I got an email today saying my order has been shipped and they gave me my shipping number!
> I did email them yesterday so I don't know if that helped or not, maybe I was being impatient because of the mixed reviews I was hearing haha



lol..that's great for you then. I did email them also and the next day my item was is a Return order status :s! Haven't heard from them since, nor did get my money back :#


----------



## 1Elladee1 (Jun 28, 2015)

adarsh nor said:


> lol..that's great for you then. I did email them also and the next day my item was is a Return order status :s! Haven't heard from them since, nor did get my money back :#


Oh damn, just keep emailing I guess? If you paid with PayPal you should be protected anyway.


----------

